# First Timeshare Presentation Ever Tomorrow - Hyatt Kaanapali Maui



## Kburns3761 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Fellow TUGGERS,
I feel like one of you now, even though I do not own a timeshare.  I got interested when I got the offer in the mail for the 5 nights at Hyatt Residence Club in Maui.  I'm here now.  I found TUG as I was perusing the internet after I scheduled this trip.  I'm fortunate to have all of the knowledge I've gained on TUG.  My presentation is tomorrow.  Just wondering if anyone has any "words of wisdom" or inquiries that I can ask about.  As I am single (no children,) I'll be doing the presentation alone.  That scares me.  
I have no intention of buying.  I am a huge golfer and belong to several golf groups that plan trips, so I can't commit to a certain week every year.  Next September, I'm going to Spain for 10 days with a golf group on a pre-arranged itinerary.  Although getting out of Chicago for a week every year, or even every other year, sounds very enticing, the mortgage company would like for me to continue my career so I can pay them.  
In the meantime, the units here are beautiful.  I'm in a 1-bedroom ocean view (Unit 3202.)   As I said, my first-ever stay in a timeshare. I really like toasting a bagel and making coffee as opposed to paying $50 for breakfast somewhere.  Ditto for other meals.  I think I will be a TUGGER for a long time. 
Aloha!!!
Kathy B.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2015)

If the presentation is not mandatory - don't go.

If it's mandatory, I would listen politely, and not ask questions.  The more they engage you, the more difficult it will be.

If you get the hard sale, very politely inform them that you are only there to meet the requirements of the offer, but that you don't intend to buy.

After the stated time is up, stand up and thank them for the info., and say that your time is up, and leave.

You will have to be firm - if you try to be polite, you will never get out of there alive.


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks, Denise.  The presentation is mandatory.  I appreciate the advice about listening, as opposed to asking questions.  I was thinking that asking questions would help to pass the time but I will follow your advice.  I had planned on setting a timer on my phone with a loud, obnoxious noise to go off at exactly 90 minutes.  
Do you recommend mentioning TUG, Redweek, resale market, etc?  Or does that just engage them?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2015)

The less you engage them - the better.  They have heard every excuse not to buy, and have an argument for all of them.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 14, 2015)

Well, Denise said it all. 

But I will ad my 2c...

When you sit down, write the time down. When you've met your time (plus a few mins?) write that time down. They will convince you that you didn't see the clock or realize what time it was--some will anyway.

Remember, it will probably be more than one individual. Maybe a pressure person, a manager a "buddy with a good deal" If they leave you alone right at the magic 2 hours/90 mins etc... or switch persons with 5 mins to go (just give me a few minutes of your time) Walk up to the nearest floor person/manager and clearly identify yourself and your commitment met. They have some sad tactics at some locations. I don't think you'll see that at the Maui Hyatt though... All our salesmen were pretty nice and honest.

 Oh yeah:  we want pictures!!!!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 14, 2015)

They are pretty low key there compared to any other presentation we have been to. If they know you aren't going to buy then they don't want to waste their time either. We went to the Westin one while we were there to compare and that was extremely high pressure.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2015)

taterhed said:


> When you sit down, write the time down. When you've met your time (plus a few mins?) write that time down. ]



As she said, I think setting a timer on her phone, in front of the sales person, is a better idea.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 14, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> Hello Fellow TUGGERS...My presentation is tomorrow.  Just wondering if anyone has any "words of wisdom" or inquiries that I can ask about.



Here are some things to expect.  This is what usually happens (with a little variation):

1) They will start with small talk trying to "warm you up" and pretend to be your best friend.  They might even make up some bee-ess story to pretend that you and they have something in common such as "Oh, you're a firefighter?  My father-in-law was a firefighter for decades..."

2) As was mentioned before, they will likely have a rebuttal for any reason you bring up for not wanting to buy such as "I can buy the same thing resale for a fraction of the cost", "I can't afford this right now", "This doesn't fit in with my travel lifestyle", etc.

3) They will pull out a "worksheet" doing some number crunching (or should I say "skewing") showing how you can allegedly save money over the long run which will allegedly pay for your timeshare down the road.  Remember, all those figures are not presented with the full picture.

4) Some already suggested bringing a timer, etc.  While that might give you some ammo, remember they have absolutely no incentive to respect the time limit.  If they go over the time limit, they have no accountability and you get no extra compensation for the extra time they keep you.:annoyed:

5) They try to get you to sign on the dotted line when you are mentally worn down while you are thinking "Fine, I'll do it.  Just let me outta here!"  Keep yourself mentally alert through the whole ordeal.

6) If, by some chance, they do finally get to you and you sign on the dotted line, remember your rights of rescission but do not mention it at all during the presentation as they will likely have a rebuttal for that too.

Hopefully the presentation does not get to the scenario I described but it is not uncommon for such presentations to get that way.


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2015)

Good Luck! They will do whatever it takes to get you to buy. Then when you say no, they will send in the "boss". Don't let them pull a guilt trip on you, or tell you little it will cost for a lifetime of great vacations. Go back home with a clear conscience then look at resales or rentals on TUG. You are young and single, enjoy traveling.
Silentg


----------



## taterhed (Nov 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> As she said, I think setting a timer on her phone, in front of the sales person, is a better idea.



That is a good idea. Missed that.  Of course, we don't carry cell phones.  

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## Helios (Nov 15, 2015)

Good info on this thread.  

Frequently, sales people have mentioned to me that we have a connection because they lived in the same city I live or similar stories. 

On a related note, isn't there a Hawaii law that requires them to let you go as soon as your time is up.  I remember reading about this and I even had a link that I was going to pull if my presentation time didn't end on time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 15, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> Thanks, Denise.  The presentation is mandatory.  I appreciate the advice about listening, as opposed to asking questions.  I was thinking that asking questions would help to pass the time but I will follow your advice.  I had planned on setting a timer on my phone with a loud, obnoxious noise to go off at exactly 90 minutes.
> Do you recommend mentioning TUG, Redweek, resale market, etc?  Or does that just engage them?



How long did they say the presentation was for?


----------



## Helios (Nov 15, 2015)

This may be useful for people thinking about buying...

http://cca.hawaii.gov/rico/files/2013/07/Time-Share-brochure.pdf


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 15, 2015)

moto x said:


> On a related note, isn't there a Hawaii law that requires them to let you go as soon as your time is up.



Even if there is such a law, how is that going to be enforced?  So I repeat the questions I raised in a previous thread:

1) What accountability is there for sales people who go overtime?  To whom do you report them?

2) What extra compensation do you get for them taking up more of your time than promised?

It would be like reporting an upfront fee scammer to the BBB.


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long did they say the presentation was for?



90 minutes


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 15, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> Even if there is such a law, how is that going to be enforced?  So I repeat the questions I raised in a previous thread:
> 
> 1) What accountability is there for sales people who go overtime?  To whom do you report them?
> 
> ...



Sounds like I will need to be very assertive and clear that I am leaving after 90 minutes.


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm going over there now.  Set Michael Jackson's "Beat It" as my ringtone when the 90 minutes is up.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 15, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> I'm going over there now.  Set Michael Jackson's "Beat It" as my ringtone when the 90 minutes is up.



great song choice!

this is an afterthought for the others on this thread, but does it help to schedule a presentation later in the day, say mid-afternoon or later, so if sales wants to keep you longer, it will encroach on their end of shift?  
Or do they find any which way NOT to schedule mtgs towards day's end??


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 15, 2015)

I DID IT!!!  I was a stone-faced b***h (not really.)  Thanks to all of the tips and education from fellow TUGGERs, I was able to be politely firm in stating that I was not ready to commit.  More details later.  Going out to the pool now.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 15, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> I DID IT!!!  I was a stone-faced b***h (not really.)  Thanks to all of the tips and education from fellow TUGGERs, I was able to be politely firm in stating that I was not ready to commit.  More details later.  Going out to the pool now.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!



How long did you have to stay in there before you were allowed to leave?  Congrats on staying strong….


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long did you have to stay in there before you were allowed to leave?  Congrats on staying strong….



I was about 10 minutes short of the 90 minutes, so about an hour and 20 minutes.  So the alarm on my phone never went off.


----------



## silentg (Nov 15, 2015)

Kburns3761 said:


> I was about 10 minutes short of the 90 minutes, so about an hour and 20 minutes.  So the alarm on my phone never went off.


Good for you!


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 16, 2015)

A few notes from the presentation (per salesman) while I can still remember......

1)  Property is about 35% sold
2)  They were doing calculations for me for a 1-bedroom in week 5 EOYO.  Price was 33K.
3)  We did a second calculation for a 1-bedroom for weeks 5 and 6 EOYO.  Total price was 55K.
4)  Incentive was 150,000 Hyatt Gold Passport points for purchasing two consecutive weeks.
5)  Prices have been increased once since they started selling except for 3-bedroom Christmas/New Year's weeks.  Those prices increased a great deal when they realized the "pent-up" demand.  Those are sold out now.
6)  The CEO of ILG was here several weeks ago.  In addition to investing several million dollars in their new Sales Center here, he (the CEO) stated that there will be a new Hyatt Residence Club built every 3 years.

A few more statements that the salesman made that really required me to "zip my lip"....

1)  "There is no more land for developments on Maul.  This is the last one."  _Haven't I read on TUG that Westin has a development near here?_ 
2)  "If you want to turn your week back to Hyatt, we will rent it out for you and keep 25%"  _Or if I want to get most/all of the value myself, I can rent via TUG or Redweek._
3)  "You got a really great deal paying $149 a night when the going rate is $1100/night."  _And you wouldn't be giving me that great deal if you could sell these units._


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2015)

Always remember, "If their lips are moving, there is a good chance they're lying." The only thing that matters is what's in the final, written contract. Salesweasel's words mean exactly NOTHING.

Buy Resale. Save Thousands.

Jim


----------



## Kburns3761 (Nov 16, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Always remember, "If their lips are moving, there is a good chance they're lying." The only thing that matters is what's in the final, written contract. Salesweasel's words mean exactly NOTHING.
> 
> Buy Resale. Save Thousands.
> 
> Jim



And I knew that going in, thanks to all my fellow TUGGERs!!!


----------

